# Voici un équivalent à TimeMachine sur Linux



## Einbert (20 Janvier 2008)

Je n'ai pas testé personnellement, mais l'application a l'air intéressante.

Merci de faire part de vos commentaires au cas où vous testeriez l'application : 
http://code.google.com/p/flyback/

++


----------

